# New here :0)



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi-
I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been reading posts here for a little while, and thought I'd chime in- I've gotten alot of inspiration so far!
Here's my story: a couple years ago started WW at 165 pounds, got down to 140, then the weight has been creeping back on, back to 158 this past Monday. ( Mother's Day I really ate alot, usually I've been hovering around 156) I'm tired of not having anything cute to wear, or of not looking cute in anything I have to wear, having to wear less in the summer with flab hanging out, feeling older than my 40-something years because my bod is out of shape.... you know. I want to look and feel good, like I was when OP a few years ago.
So I started Monday a7 158, back on WW program, and am already down to 153.6 this morn.  I've been reading this forum and also the BCB forum, it is so inspirational!!
My goal weight is to be around 127-130, I used to weigh this and felt good, I think I looked good too, but not so skinny that I struggle to maintain... we'll see. I'll get there first LOL!
I'm trying to plan an active summer to help my goals-- hiking, canoeing etc. Har d to do with a small farmstead, but luckily there are alot of fun activities locally here in western Washington.


Well, enough rambling, just wanted to say "hi" and jump in here!


Susie


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

WELCOME! Glad to have you join us. I'm right in the same weight range that you are. I haven't weighed myself for a few weeks, because I just started running (mentored by MOJILL!) and don't want the scale to have any influence over my attitude. Last time I weighed, it was 159, I believe. I look and feel good at 138, look and feel great at 128, was down to 116 about 15 years ago and loved it, but everyone else thought I looked anorexic.

Keep us posted on your progress!!!! I'll be eager to hear about you.


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

Welcome Crowinghen-glad to have u!! Congrats on your big loss already-that's great! Keep that up and u'll be there in no time-

What is the BCB forum? Thanks-


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome crowinhen - - -jump in and rant any time! 

I like the BCB Forum as well -- I go there daily. It's "busy" but I use it mainly for the excercise threads and recipes. 

Good job with your first few pounds lost! 

Jill


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

kymountainman said:


> Welcome Crowinghen-glad to have u!! Congrats on your big loss already-that's great! Keep that up and u'll be there in no time-
> 
> What is the BCB forum? Thanks-


I'll answer for her - if you don't mind.

BCB is Boot Camp Buddies -- it's an unofficial weight watchers support website. They have lots of info and a message board (set up just like this one).

It's www.healthdiscovery.net - -- if you're interested

Jill


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes I am interested-thanks very much-I appreciate it!





MOJILL said:


> I'll answer for her - if you don't mind.
> 
> BCB is Boot Camp Buddies -- it's an unofficial weight watchers support website. They have lots of info and a message board (set up just like this one).
> 
> ...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, Crowinghen! This is a great site for support while you work on your weight. We are lucky in Western WA, aren't we?  Lots to do outside, and the home place gives me tons of exercise just doing all the things that need doing each day. I'm sure yours does, too!


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Welcome, Crowinghen! This is a great site for support while you work on your weight. We are lucky in Western WA, aren't we?  Lots to do outside, and the home place gives me tons of exercise just doing all the things that need doing each day. I'm sure yours does, too!



Exactly!! But I guess not _quite_ enough to burn off the calories I've been taking in... :shrug: 


Susie


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a new poster (yesterday) to this forum too. Here to all of us! May we succeed!

niki


----------

